# loud croaking noise while pooping



## baldegale (Mar 9, 2017)

my redfoot tortoise just started today while i am soaking him that while pooping (still is at the moment) hes sticking his head all the way out opening his mouth and making a croaking noise or like a woopie cushion type noise. he has never done it any other time, i feed him kale and have for awhile now. he hasnt really been pooping much recently either, is this just him having trouble pooping?


----------



## Pearly (Mar 10, 2017)

He may be constipated. Needs a lot more variety in his diet. Too much kale is not good for them. How about hibiscus and grape leaves, dandelions, escarole, endive, raddicchio, collards, mustard greens, how about some mushrooms? Not those white ones or portabellos and "baby bellas", talking about those forest mushrooms, and fruit (they love papaya and mango and really any fruit) and veggies, and how about adding some animal protein and maybe little Mazuri, or other commercial tortoise diet? Think: VARIETY! Google "tortoise library" it's great resoirce for the RF keepers


----------



## dmmj (Mar 10, 2017)

Here I sit broken hearted try to poop but then I........ nothing! Sounds like he's constipated add more fiber.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 10, 2017)

How old a male redfoot are we talking about? Sub-adult and mature males can do a fair bit of clucking. He may be constipated but he also could have been uh... enjoying himself in the bath, as they often do. That can be a very vocal process.


----------



## baldegale (Mar 10, 2017)

ill try feeding him more variety! ill look up what he can eat that my beardie can eat. it just makes things easier that way


----------



## baldegale (Mar 10, 2017)

about 7 or 8


----------



## MPRC (Mar 10, 2017)

If it sounds like this he may just be....enjoying....his bath. I have 2 who always whip it out in warm baths. Vern though, he is random. The clicking and clucking and grunting definitely aren't pain.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 10, 2017)

Agree with Enjoying himself, not constipated. If constipated / blocked he would be pulling his head in and "straining". If extending and making noise - having "fun"!!


----------



## baldegale (Mar 10, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Agree with Enjoying himself, not constipated. If constipated / blocked he would be pulling his head in and "straining". If extending and making noise - having "fun"!!





MPRC said:


> If it sounds like this he may just be....enjoying....his bath. I have 2 who always whip it out in warm baths. Vern though, he is random. The clicking and clucking and grunting definitely aren't pain.


 sounds like you could make a sweet remix with that all jokes aside though his noises are a lot louder and spread out, almost strenuous i think. ill try and get a video next time he does it.


----------



## TammyJ (Mar 13, 2017)

baldegale said:


> ill try feeding him more variety! ill look up what he can eat that my beardie can eat. it just makes things easier that way


Your bearded dragon and your tortoise eat different foods! It may be easier to feed them the same stuff but it's not the correct thing and it won't be good for either of them. Please feed the tortoise with the correct diet for him, and I hope your beardie is not in the same enclosure as the tort, right? When you have the diet corrected, maybe his singing in the bath will take on a more pleasing tone, if he sings at all when he is pooping with enjoyment and ease.


----------



## baldegale (Mar 13, 2017)

1) no theyre definitely not in the same enclosure. 
2) they actually can eat the same diet of greens! obviously torts dont eat crickets and such but they equally love collard greens and squash.


----------



## TammyJ (Mar 13, 2017)

baldegale said:


> 1) no theyre definitely not in the same enclosure.
> 2) they actually can eat the same diet of greens! obviously torts dont eat crickets and such but they equally love collard greens and squash.


In your first post you said "...I feed him kale and have for a while now." Some may assume from this that kale is all you feed him, so I am glad to hear that he gets collard greens and squash! Also I am not sure that torts do not eat crickets - I have never tried mine with crickets....hmmmmm. Next protein source on my list to try mine with!


----------



## baldegale (Mar 13, 2017)

i used to feed him just kale cause i was misinformed originally, but its not great for him or my beardie. so now im going to start mainly feeding him collards and squash and strawberries


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 13, 2017)

Your redfoot needs more variety than that - for greens, try dandelion, chicory, endive, and turnip green too. Don't forget mushrooms and prickly pear pads and fruit are good choices too. Your red foot also needs animal protein - earth worms, snails, boiled egg, pinky mice, salmon, etc. This website has great red foot information: https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/good-foods-list


----------



## baldegale (Mar 13, 2017)

ive been trying to find dandelion greens everywhere! nowhere near me sells them anymore.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 14, 2017)

baldegale said:


> ive been trying to find dandelion greens everywhere! nowhere near me sells them anymore.



The nice thing about redfoots and the huge variety they can eat is, you can go with what is seasonal. If no one has dandelions in, try other greens. Maybe winter has a more fruit and fungus heavy diet for you and spring and summer will be more greens heavy. You'll come around to dandelion season soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 14, 2017)

baldegale said:


> 1) no theyre definitely not in the same enclosure.
> 2) they actually can eat the same diet of greens! obviously torts dont eat crickets and such but they equally love collard greens and squash.


..............Actually, Redfoot DO eat crickets.


----------



## TammyJ (Mar 14, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> ..............Actually, Redfoot DO eat crickets.


Yes they do!!! I tried mine with two crickets this morning and WHAM.


----------

